# RR police...has anyone gotten beat up by them in last 3 years?



## Redd Capp (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont think that bulls beat up rail riders anymore because RRs dont have deep pockets like city police
to pay when they beat up some rich mans kids taking a season off on the rails...however there might be some bad apples out there and if there is we should document who the bad apple RR bulls are and tell RR management that RR bulls have to follow the same civil rights laws that public PDs have to like
USC 221 or 1983. However on the other hand there are some RR police who have done good things we should make note of that..(Like drove you to the mission instead of hauling you off to jail)


----------



## mylon (Nov 25, 2011)

Threadd Capp


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 25, 2011)

I heard UP and BNSF authorizes bulls to "rough trespassers up" if need be...just a word of warning to all of you riding UP or BNSF!


----------



## The Cack (Nov 25, 2011)

One cop, Wasko, in KCMO gave me the warning for a "Come to Jesus" speech. No beating ensued, just alot of hot air...


----------



## crustythadd23 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive never had any problems with any company and especially UP and BNSF. All the times that me n friends have gotten pulled off it was pretty much like the police were scared of us.


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 25, 2011)

i have been riding for 17 years and have never come even remotely close to being " roughed up" a lot of hot air indeed.


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 25, 2011)

I dont understand something here-MN railroad police have no state power but may or may not have fed powers?.Also
I think that what is needed is that Railroad and other private police be subject to some sort of " Independent Civillian Civil Rights Police Reveiw Board" that is statewide and can investigate incindents of coruption and abuse. railroad police are also kin to the Coal and Iron Police who where the coal and steel mill thugs during the great steel strikes in PA.


----------



## Dead horse (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing, just a lot of hot air, been yelled at for locking the doors to a unit when i was riding but that was a worker so it don't really count


----------



## L.C. (Nov 26, 2011)

What are you telling these kids? When we talk about losing are arms and legs riding trains, it's from the bulls, not from getting them run over. I never got pulled of a train, and not get beat up. Bulls are the reason I'm a quadrapalegic. That's why I type with my nose.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 26, 2011)

Got pulled off at gun point one time with two bulls screaming "DON'T MAKE US SHOOT YOU!"

Apparently they had some issues with the last guy the pulled off before me, they apologized afterwards.


----------



## Dead horse (Nov 26, 2011)

yikes, people with guns make me nervous, especially nervous people with guns


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 27, 2011)

Basically, all bulls will shoot and kill you. Stay away from trains!


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 27, 2011)

We need a open letter to the railroad police and CEOs of all the major railroads (BNSF ,CSX, UP,NS,CN/CP) that we mean no harm and promise to be respectfull. Before 9/11 there seemed to be a general understanding that Hobos have and will always be a part of railroading. For instance bulls on Conrail (depending on yard) and CSX had a catch and release policy. Stop check for felonies and move along. RR workers including RR police knew that we were Vets or students on a season or just odd old men who wanted nothing more in life then traveling and being left alone. Most of us and people that I know who ride are patriots who love our country despite what certain members of the Gov. have done to us over the years. I also happen to think that our end of the deal is that some of us we actually have saved lives by reporting things out of place like bad cars and washed out tracks and crewmen who have fallen or got hurt. Our place in society is to be a first hand witness and chronicle history as it happens rather then the filtered TV and rag papers. Police and those in law enforcement also have egos that need to be massaged as well. They like to think that they are doing something good for society. (Despite the fact that Society is f-up). Now it has been my experience that RR police are recruited from local police. The deal is for them a higher pay and 2 pensions. The number 1 complaint that I have heard is that the railroad has them covering more and more ground which translates into working more and more hours and less back up. This translates into---OH SHIT I have a half a hour left in my shift and the tower has just called me in to pull off 6 hobos of off a car and this may take 3 hours or more to book them because the corp has said that what I am supposed to do and I will have to fumgate my car after that.. but...they put a cap on my overtime. top that off with having to drive back home for 2 hours because I am at the wrong end of my territory and now you know why some of them have a bad attitude....Now give them a bad attitude on top of the "normal" BS that they have to deal with from management well we know where that leads.---Now this brings me back to the NYPD and the Occupy movement. The official stance of OCCUPY has been that police are "workers" like the rest of us and they deserve our respect as such. On the other hand thugs are thugs and need to be weeded out. It also seems that just like the Penn State Scandal where child molesters get themselves into positions and child orgs. where they can practice there evil craft. There are those out there who get themselves into the police and army so they have a license to be thugs. The laws and the bill of rights mean nothing to these animals so dont even bother quoting them. In the case of the railroad however railroads are supposed to be profit making enterprises. Thugs (both police and bad FRTA types) cost money. Good types such as hobos who help promote the railroad culture and police who are more safety and public relations instead of being dicks with the law help the railroad with its positive image and therefore help make it and its shareholders money. Now where do we start?


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be perfect. 

cxr - awfully tylicki up in here


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup thats why I don't like the 99% slogan... sure 99% of citizenry are working classs like me but 60% are fucking douches. 5% molest their kids, 20% beat their wives, 30% spray febreze and watch stupid tv shows,
I don't fucking relate. I don't give a fuck whether you're poor or rich, if you're a bully i want nothing to do with you.
The fact is most people just suck, I'll always be the 2-10% that dares to be different


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> Yeah, that'd be perfect.
> 
> cxr - awfully tylicki up in here




Bahaha


----------



## mylon (Nov 28, 2011)

Fucking LOL, cxr and murt nailed it. I was totally getting that ray t vibe, this "open letter" in which he can promise *all trainriders* are upstanding citizens seals it.


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 28, 2011)

Redd Capp said:


> We need a open letter to the railroad police and CEOs of all the major railroads (BNSF ,CSX, UP,NS,CN/CP) that we mean no harm and promise to be respectfull. Before 9/11 there seemed to be a general understanding that Hobos have and will always be a part of railroading. For instance bulls on Conrail (depending on yard) and CSX had a catch and release policy. Stop check for felonies and move along. RR workers including RR police knew that we were Vets or students on a season or just odd old men who wanted nothing more in life then traveling and being left alone. Most of us and people that I know who ride are patriots who love our country despite what certain members of the Gov. have done to us over the years. I also happen to think that our end of the deal is that some of us we actually have saved lives by reporting things out of place like bad cars and washed out tracks and crewmen who have fallen or got hurt. Our place in society is to be a first hand witness and chronicle history as it happens rather then the filtered TV and rag papers. Police and those in law enforcement also have egos that need to be massaged as well. They like to think that they are doing something good for society. (Despite the fact that Society is f-up). Now it has been my experience that RR police are recruited from local police. The deal is for them a higher pay and 2 pensions. The number 1 complaint that I have heard is that the railroad has them covering more and more ground which translates into working more and more hours and less back up. This translates into---OH SHIT I have a half a hour left in my shift and the tower has just called me in to pull off 6 hobos of off a car and this may take 3 hours or more to book them because the corp has said that what I am supposed to do and I will have to fumgate my car after that.. but...they put a cap on my overtime. top that off with having to drive back home for 2 hours because I am at the wrong end of my territory and now you know why some of them have a bad attitude....Now give them a bad attitude on top of the "normal" BS that they have to deal with from management well we know where that leads.---Now this brings me back to the NYPD and the Occupy movement. The official stance of OCCUPY has been that police are "workers" like the rest of us and they deserve our respect as such. On the other hand thugs are thugs and need to be weeded out. It also seems that just like the Penn State Scandal where child molesters get themselves into positions and child orgs. where they can practice there evil craft. There are those out there who get themselves into the police and army so they have a license to be thugs. The laws and the bill of rights mean nothing to these animals so dont even bother quoting them. In the case of the railroad however railroads are supposed to be profit making enterprises. Thugs (both police and bad FRTA types) cost money. Good types such as hobos who help promote the railroad culture and police who are more safety and public relations instead of being dicks with the law help the railroad with its positive image and therefore help make it and its shareholders money. Now where do we start?


no we don't


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 28, 2011)

Who or what is this t guy? anyway it seems to me that I am now the old fucks who acutely remember a time when cops were nice people officer friendly and all that serve and protect BS. Now I take that back they are 99% thugs. For this I blame Janet Reno and the Omnibus Crime bill which gave more money to departments that arrested more perps. Dont have a drug problem? (and therefore don't qualify for Fed Drug Intervention Grants) No problem! The Cops create a drug problem by opening up there own drug house as bait distrubuting the CIAs own supply and rake in the money then forget to close the operation.


----------

